# Grease Patty feeding in TBH?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The need for grease patties (for the tracheal mites) is dependant on what you are doing otherwise for the Varroa mites. The patties are mostly for the tracheal mites, but several of the treatments for Varroa also take care of the tracheal mites. I don't have SHB here, but one warning is that the grease patties attract the SHB.

If you fog with FGMO for the Varroa it will kill the tracheal mites. If you fog with Oxalic acid for the Varroa it will kill the tracheal mites. If you use menthol towels for tracheal mites, it will kill the tracheal mites. If you regress to small cell for the Varroa it will prevent the tracheal mites. So the need for the grease patties is dependant on what other measures you are already using.

I take 1:3 weight Crisco and regular sugar and mix it. In other words a pound of crisco to 3 pounds of sugar. Some essential oils are sometimes used also, and when I used them, I put wintergreen in them. Some people use menthol. I just put them on the top bars of the brood nest on a piece of waxed paper. I usually make them into patties about 4" in diameter and 3/8" thick and put one in each hive.

Some people use powdered sugar, but I prefer regular sugar.

Since I have been fogging with FGMO and Oxalic acid and regressing to small cell, I have not used them anymore.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Michael!


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

Can I put grease patties on with honey supers


Michael Bush said:


> The need for grease patties (for the tracheal mites) is dependent on what you are doing otherwise for the Varroa mites. The patties are mostly for the tracheal mites, but several of the treatments for Varroa also take care of the tracheal mites. I don't have SHB here, but one warning is that the grease patties attract the SHB.
> 
> If you fog with FGMO for the Varroa it will kill the tracheal mites. If you fog with Oxalic acid for the Varroa it will kill the tracheal mites. If you use menthol towels for tracheal mites, it will kill the tracheal mites. If you regress to small cell for the Varroa it will prevent the tracheal mites. So the need for the grease patties is dependant on what other measures you are already using.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Grease patties don't do anything for varroa mites they were once use for tracheal mites which no one has had a problem for many years.

As far as are they safe in the hive for harvestable honey would depend on which toxic essential oils you added that will taint your honey smell and taste. If it's just grease than honey should taste fine.


----------

